# Residencia de carácter permanente - Permanent Residency



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

I've finally decided to take a few hours out of my day tomorrow morning to go and update my NIE certificate. I know it's not really necessary, but since Brexit is a possibility, I'm trying to get everything in order just in case before the 24th. I have decided to just get it done now, in case there is some bureaucratic issue later. That way, I might possibly save myself some hassle in the future. I don't want to have to argue with any funcionarios - sure to be a losing battle!

I need to update my address, but also since I've been here since 2009 it should mean that I can get a permanent certificate - which is available after 5 years of residence. I assume that they will just know I've been here that long, because I've been working and paying Social Security. My previous cert was supposed to be permanent too, seven years ago, but I know things have changed since then.

I know that I need to take a couple of photocopies of my passport and the passport itself, and my old NIE certificate. And I need to fill in the EX18 form again. Can I just print this out from the website, or do I need to ask for it at the office? 

Has anyone done this recently? Is there anything else I should know or anything else I should take with me? I really don't want to have to do this twice!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

JulyB said:


> I've finally decided to take a few hours out of my day tomorrow morning to go and update my NIE certificate. I know it's not really necessary, but since Brexit is a possibility, I'm trying to get everything in order just in case before the 24th. I have decided to just get it done now, in case there is some bureaucratic issue later. That way, I might possibly save myself some hassle in the future. I don't want to have to argue with any funcionarios - sure to be a losing battle!
> 
> I need to update my address, but also since I've been here since 2009 it should mean that I can get a permanent certificate - which is available after 5 years of residence. I assume that they will just know I've been here that long, because I've been working and paying Social Security. My previous cert was supposed to be permanent too, seven years ago, but I know things have changed since then.
> 
> ...



Oooops, you can't update your NIE certificate (not in the way you mean). But I know what you mean - your certificate proving that you have signed on the list of foreigners (green form).

Nothing has changed - you can update it if you wish but you don't need to (other than for your address).

Best NOT to take your NIE certificate but the other (green) one 

You will need proof of being autonomo or being employed with a contract.


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

Huh? I don't have any other certificate!? When I got the NIE, I got the green cert with the number. That's all I have. There was no 'other' certificate.

I thought to get the Permanent Cert you didn't need to prove employment? It's just that you've been here 5 years, which I suppose they know?

I mean, I can prove it, but I thought it didn't matter.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

JulyB said:


> I've finally decided to take a few hours out of my day tomorrow morning to go and update my NIE certificate. I know it's not really necessary, but since Brexit is a possibility, I'm trying to get everything in order just in case before the 24th. I have decided to just get it done now, in case there is some bureaucratic issue later. That way, I might possibly save myself some hassle in the future. I don't want to have to argue with any funcionarios - sure to be a losing battle!
> 
> I need to update my address, but also since I've been here since 2009 it should mean that I can get a permanent certificate - which is available after 5 years of residence. I assume that they will just know I've been here that long, because I've been working and paying Social Security. My previous cert was supposed to be permanent too, seven years ago, but I know things have changed since then.
> 
> ...


My husband and I did this early last year. We were only asked for our original registration certificates and our passport plus a copy, nothing else. We have not worked since moving to Spain in 2006, but no other proof of having been resident was asked for (we had got an up to date padron certificate just in case, but they didn't ask for that).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JulyB said:


> Huh? I don't have any other certificate!? When I got the NIE, I got the green cert with the number. That's all I have. There was no 'other' certificate.
> 
> I thought to get the Permanent Cert you didn't need to prove employment? It's just that you've been here 5 years, which I suppose they know?
> 
> I mean, I can prove it, but I thought it didn't matter.


You're right - all you have to 'prove' is that you've been resident for 5 consecutive years - & that will be clear from your original green cert.

Residencia de carácter permanente - Ministerio del Interior


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> You're right - all you have to 'prove' is that you've been resident for 5 consecutive years - & that will be clear from your original green cert.
> 
> Residencia de carácter permanente - Ministerio del Interior


You're absolutely correct, that's the theory. However, as you know from other forum members, some are being asked to prove the whole thing again (wrongly, I know, but this is Spain ...).


@JulyB - there is also a white NIE certificate which is just that. The green certificate, whilst it might have your NIE on (as do many other documents) is a completely different beast. 
You wrongly (unknowingly) called it an NIE certificate which it's not. 

No biggy but I don't want to confuse people any more than they already might be.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You're absolutely correct, that's the theory. However, as you know from other forum members, some are being asked to prove the whole thing again (wrongly, I know, but this is Spain ...).
> 
> 
> @JulyB - there is also a white NIE certificate which is just that. The green certificate, whilst it might have your NIE on (as do many other documents) is a completely different beast.
> ...


Yes I know that some extranjerías - including my nearest one I think - will ask for proof etc.

When we eventually have time to get ours - which we wouldn't have bothered with tbh, if it wasn't for the UK playing silly ******s - I shall be taking a print out of the page from the link & I shall be prepared to argue the point 


I can prove I earn enough - but since I don't have to, I have no intention of doing so!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I shall be taking a print out of the page from the link & I shall be prepared to argue the point


I did that, purely as a precautionary measure, but as I said there was never any question of anything other than the documents stated in the link being asked for. That was in Torre del Mar, La Axarquia, by the way.


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> You're absolutely correct, that's the theory. However, as you know from other forum members, some are being asked to prove the whole thing again (wrongly, I know, but this is Spain ...).
> 
> 
> @JulyB - there is also a white NIE certificate which is just that. The green certificate, whilst it might have your NIE on (as do many other documents) is a completely different beast.
> ...


Oh, no that's ok, I get what you mean, but I don't have a white cert, so it confused me. Everyone here calls it the NIE for official things when they ask for it, so I call it that too.

Anyway, the consensus seems to be to print the official page, this one I assume - Residencia de carácter permanente - Ministerio del Interior

And they should take the green cert as proof of residence.

So the work contract probably isn't needed. I might take it anyway.

Anything else? I'll update on how I got on.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JulyB said:


> Oh, no that's ok, I get what you mean, but I don't have a white cert, so it confused me. Everyone here calls it the NIE for official things when they ask for it, so I call it that too.
> 
> Anyway, the consensus seems to be to print the official page, this one I assume - Residencia de carácter permanente - Ministerio del Interior
> 
> ...


Take your passport - it's the only official ID you have


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, thanks, I'll take that and some copies of it. I take it everywhere with me anyway, just in case.


----------

